

Progress Bar Badge for GitHub README Files - fka
https://github.com/fehmicansaglam/progressed.io

======
kator
Why a service? Seems the images are static coded from 0 to 100 and could
easily just be a CDN reference rather then burning a service on every hit?
URL/progress/1.png .. 100.png done.. :)

~~~
lukeholder
I assume various options to the look and functionality could be added and
having the request go to an application as opposed to a static file first
allows that opportunity. In addition, there is nothing stopping them
forwarding the request to a cached result on a CDN.

~~~
kator
But the current version is just an imaged coded on the fly and compressed on
the fly.. It's burning CPU for no real reason.

If you want flexibility for future you can use a CDN path that includes
options you want and later could switch to code the makes the requested image
and caches result, returning the cached result.

I imagine the concept is to code the service for fun but I have to wonder to
myself when something like this is shared but no concept of scale is
considered. I know premature optimization is the root of all evil but isn't
building a service to serve a static image basically premature optimization
that "maybe some day I'll add more dynamic features".. :-)

~~~
fka
GitHub already caches into a CDN, so it just takes once.

------
akx
Couldn't resist. Here's a Python fork. [https://github.com/akx/progressed.io-
py](https://github.com/akx/progressed.io-py)

~~~
someotheridiot
Wow, that's awesome. I'm trying to learn how to write web apps with Python and
2 mins with this has taught me more than hours of django tutorials!

------
bennyg
The problem I have with all of these images, is that they never sit centered
with the text in the generated HTML. I love the idea, and I even have some
different badges in a few of my repos but man is it frustrating to see
sometimes haha. I'm probably the only one with this gripe, but it does drive
me nuts.

~~~
jbrooksuk
I feel you bro, I feel you.

~~~
jbrooksuk
Really, down votes? Come on guys. It's a joke.

~~~
GhotiFish
maybe a little undeserved, but remember, on HN put on your serious face

>:( <\- serious face.

------
chrismorgan
I’d prefer GitHub to just support the <meter> element!

~~~
RMarcus
Or possibly the <progress> element, which according to this site, is more
fitting for showing progress: [http://css-tricks.com/html5-meter-
element/](http://css-tricks.com/html5-meter-element/)

~~~
chrismorgan
Tut! How did I manage to forget that one?

------
EragonJ
Nice idea and interesting !

------
webmaven
Cute.

